# The AURORA Monsters - The Model Craze That Gripped The World



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Guys!!!

Just watched the DVD and I thought it was FANTASTIC....Great interviews with James Bama, Jeff Yagher,Ray Meyers, Andy Yanchus, Frank Winspur and a host of others!!! Even a cool interview with Cortlandt Hull (whose great uncle was the original WereWolf of London)....This DVD is a must have for the true Aurora Completest...Worth every penny!








James Bama








Ray Meyers
www.preservehollywood.org
....and just to repeat this other Great offer...
....I was just talking to Cortlandt about his cool Frankie Autograph and how some of you would probably like to have an Original piece of this Artwork and he said...
if anyone wants a caricature of "Frankie" with my signature, 
am more than happy to send it to them - just send a request & a U.S.
stamp & will draw it on the back of our postcard.
Cortlandt Hull
c/o "The Witch's Dungeon"
90 Battle Street
Bristol, CT. 06010









Very Cool Indeed

Mcdee
( Pictures and logos used with written permission of Cortlandt Hull)


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Yes, they did a *GREAT* job with this DVD.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Mike :thumbsup:
....I'd like to point out that for more info on this Great DVD...
...Check out this very cool website :thumbsup:
http://members.cox.net/houseofdracula/
....pick up your copy soon, you'll be glad you did!
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I loved the Bama and Yagher interviews, haven't see the rest yet. I look forward to it.

Cortlandt's Witch's Dungeon looks wonderful. I hope I can make it there some October to see it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey McDee, since you're usually a guy that gets this stuff before the rest, and lives just a city away from me, could I ask you to get me a copy of the DVD and we can settle the $$ and delivery later on this year? Phone the store if you want to discuss further, ok? 

Trevor - Monster Hobbies.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I would definitely recomend this DVD for anyone interested in Aurora monsters and the monster host (and puppet dragon) really added to the nostalgia factor.
James Webb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hey McDee, since you're usually a guy that gets this stuff before the rest, and lives just a city away from me, could I ask you to get me a copy of the DVD and we can settle the $$ and delivery later on this year? Phone the store if you want to discuss further, ok?
> 
> Trevor - Monster Hobbies.


Hi Trevor...
I just ordered my copy like anyone can :thumbsup:
Just follow the links to order this DVD...
http://members.cox.net/houseofdracula/
unfortunately they don't do Paypal so off to the Post Office I went and sent a Postal Money Order, no big deal and reminded me of just a couple of years ago when that's all I ever sent for kits I bought off of Ebay .
For the past few months I've been working an average of 12 hrs a day, yesterday I worked from 6am to 11pm (17hrs, due to an LRT accident that took the life of a child)...so time is one item I don't have a lot of lately...hoping things settle down after the Calgary Stampede...
...But if you're the least bit interested in Aurora Monster Models you'll want this DVD...not only is it a great walk down Memory Lane but also contains Great info and inside information that I had never heard of before...very cool stuff !
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I ordered mine yesterday through Amazon. The total came out to $22.98 I believe. I saw the movie at Wonderfest and it was great. Besides being about our beloved Aurora, the quality of the production, the interviewees, Zacherly, the atmosphere of the production, and everything was excellent. I am definitely going to pick up the other DVDs that these guys produce.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I agree!! These DVDs are great!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I saw it at Wonderfest; very cool! :thumbsup: I picked up the deluxe package at the show.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that accident McDee.

Do you know if they are still bringing the C-Train out to High River?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got the deluxe pachage at Wonderfest too - this is a great video!!! Very entertaining!
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Sorry to hear about that accident McDee.
> 
> Do you know if they are still bringing the C-Train out to High River?


Just heard the City found $800 million and plans to do do just that are in the making...


....anyway back to the Topic 
...check this out for a preview to the DVD...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=296029

Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday, only about 3 days since I ordered it. And the shipping envelope had the Frankenstein drawing on it by Cortlandt. I will take a picture of it and post in the near future. I even got my wife to watch the first section last night through the Bama interview before we watched our nightly DS9 episode. I told her how professionally it was done and she enjoyed it and agreed. I am looking forward to future productions from these guys. Absolutely professional and extremely well done.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I can't get it from Amazon - they won't ship to Canada.

Sigh ...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

RossW said:


> I can't get it from Amazon - they won't ship to Canada.
> 
> Sigh ...


If you have a way of contacting Cortlandt Hull I am sure through Paypal or a mailed check he would send you one. It is neat that he is drawing the Frankenstein caricature on the envelopes he is sending. Really personalized the order.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Cortlandt takes Money orders no Paypal.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

mcDee said:


> Just heard the City found $800 million and plans to do do just that are in the making...


Well, hopefully I'll still be in business when it gets here. I could use the Calgary customers!

now...about the video...What was the cost in Canadian once you send the M/O?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I have read mixed reviews on this dvd, I will pass.

Randy


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, it can't be as dull as the one VHS I got on Aurora models.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is one of the reviews posted at CH.Like I said , I will pass, my only interest is Aurora.

http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=74704


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Your call, Randy, but the Bama interview at least is interesting. If the Ray Meyers interview is as good, that will make the DVD worth it for many Aurora fans. It's not like there are a whole lot of sources for this kind of info, so I'll support the ones that do exist.

Cortlandt is a longtime Aurora fan.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=74704


 
This poster _(at the Clubhouse)_ wrote this review and after watching the DVD, I just can't agree with him and I also find a few of his complaints to be a little unfair.
.
Why unfair?

The title of the DVD is the *AURORA MONSTERS* but yet, there are complaints over the fact that the DVD doesn't cover other *AURORA *Model kits. 

He says that he wanted more from people that were connected to *AURORA*.
Well, since the big mishap with *Dr. Frankenstein*, we don't try to bring the dead back to life.
Okay, a little sarcastic *BUT* you can only work with what you have.

However, he also says, *"still its hosted by Zacherly, and any excuse to watch him is great."*
And _*" in ways my gripes are looking a gift horse in the mouth"*_

So, I don't think that he hated it, I just think that he would have liked there to be more.

Okay,...

There is *NOTHING* else out like this for us _(the fans)_ and I doubt that there ever will be.
The closest thing is the video where the guy has the models on a Lazy-Susan and tells us _(in a very monotone voice)_ a little bit about each kit.

I think that the film makers did a terrific job.
I mean, when was the last time that we ever got to hear *James Bama* talk about painting the *Monster Box Art*?
Oh yeah, *NEVER*.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like making my own mind up on most things and very seldom listen to reviews, and as an Aurora Freak I have to agree with Trendon that I don't recall a lot of interviews with James Bama...
I bought the DVD and, as I have said.... I'm glad I did :thumbsup:
I wasn't disappointed in the least 
Write to :

Cortlandt Hull
c/o "The Witch's Dungeon"
90 Battle Street
Bristol, CT. 06010

I got the Delux Package that included a green translucent MS Frankenstein as seen below...
...also picked up the Witches Dungeon DVD...( and enjoyed it too!!!)
































...and a personalized letter from Cortlandt with a Frankenstein caricature
autograph:thumbsup:








This absolutely MADE MY DAY !!!!!
...and Trevor this all cost me under $60.00 Canadian...
and I saw on ebay that one of these packages just sold for $221.00
but I believe these Wonderfest Goodies are sold out! so all you can order now is the DVD .

Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Not bad McDee! Why are you always in the right place at the right time, and I'm always short on money?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know if it's the 'Right Place, Right Time' factor here Trevor, after all this info was all over the Forums since last October and a very Hot Topic during Wonderfest...actually I got all this info right here and on the Moebius Forum..The Key here is to read everything in the posts...I used to just skim through posts and it was unbelievable how much info I missed...
Now I take the time to read everyones input...Lots of good information from a lot of good people here, including yourself :thumbsup:
....Oh and the money thing...(I've never missed a day at work in the past 10 years and I worked 81 hours this past week which is normally a 40 hour week.:freak: General Contracting pays well and this contract is worth about 150 million and ther are 7 contracts back to back for the West LRT)
....But back to this DVD....I loved it, I will use it in the future for source information...and you should get one now so you won't regret not getting one in 6 months and have to buy it on Ebay:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, I'll get it going. I just got a GST cheque yesterday in the mail!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey McDee - 

I sent out a M/o on the 10th of July and still haven't seen the DVD in my mailbox yet. 

Do you have a phone # for these guys? I'm just curious to see if they got it yet.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've got the first release of the DVD and I am going to get the 2 DVD version.
ANY monster model fan that does not enjoy this amazing DVD must be brain dead!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I had people tell me they were bored to tears at the WF screening of it, and I still don't understand. I sat through the whole thing, and it wasn't just to see myself. Between Bama, Meyers, Andy Yanchus, there's some great info in there. Cortlandt had so much, he really worked on editing to get it as short as he did. When he did my interview last year, I think I sat for over two hours answering questions. I'd recommend it to any Aurora monster fan, but if you're not you may not enjoy as much.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hey McDee -
> 
> I sent out a M/o on the 10th of July and still haven't seen the DVD in my mailbox yet.
> 
> Do you have a phone # for these guys? I'm just curious to see if they got it yet.


Hey Trev here is Cortlandts' email addy... [email protected]

....and anyone who finds this DVD boring...can't be an Aurora Monster Fan...
I found it facinating...did any of you notice the prototype kit of the Riddler over Andys' left shoulder...and when was the last time you saw an interview with Bama???....oh yeah...Never that's when 
I'm hoping the second DVD is released soon:thumbsup:


















James Bama








Ray Meyers
www.preservehollywood.org
....and just to repeat this other Great offer...
....I was just talking to Cortlandt about his cool Frankie Autograph and how some of you would probably like to have an Original piece of this Artwork and he said...
if anyone wants a caricature of "Frankie" with my signature, 
am more than happy to send it to them - just send a request & a U.S.
stamp & will draw it on the back of our postcard.
Cortlandt Hull
c/o "The Witch's Dungeon"
90 Battle Street
Bristol, CT. 06010









Very Cool Indeed

Mcdee
( Pictures and logos used with written permission of Cortlandt Hull)
Mcdee


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for very splendid DVD. 

:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I noticed your builds while I was watching my copy Yasutoshi. Congratulations to you, Mike and the other builders credited for their work.

I loved the DVD (Got both versions) and really enjoyed hearing from the Aurora gang, Frank, Daniel and Jeff to mention just a few. It is a niche interest DVD to be sure, but if you like the kits and hearing from key players in the game then and now, it's worth a look.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Congradulations Yasutoshi! I didn't know you were on there!


----------

